# CIS related bookmarks



## polskipolak (Aug 22, 2003)

I think this will be a good thread to have where people can share their CIS related bookmarks, or these could later be moved into a full CIS FAQ.
*The Bad Habit Rabbit* 
http://www.geocities.com/jonnyguru/vw/
This site has a few CIS related links:
*Understanding:* 
http://www.geocities.com/jonnyguru/vw/CIS.html 
*Adjusting:* 
http://www.geocities.com/jonny....html
*Building a CIS fuel pressure gauge:* http://www.geocities.com/jonny....html 

*Vintage Watercooled Technotes:* 
http://www.vintagewatercooleds.com/tech/ 
Has a few things about CIS, including a DIY on cleaning the fuel distributor plunger.

*The Rusty Rabbit*
http://www.therustyrabbit.com/ 
This site has a bunch of videos where all the different components of CIS are explained, and how to diagnose a lot of the problems that occur in this system.
A more direct link to the videos mentioned above:
http://www.therustyrabbit.com/....html
Enjoy










_Modified by polskipolak at 7:49 PM 5-29-2007_


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: CIS related bookmarks (polskipolak)*

Yeah! Very good info! I'm glad you put this together...it should serve very useful to a lot of use here...
Thanks!


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: CIS related bookmarks (polskipolak)*

Audi specific CIS links for non-turbo engines. Should mostly apply to other 5-cylinder powered cars as well ie: VW Quantum GL5
_*Tuning:*_
CIS: http://humanspeakers.com/audi/timing.htm
CIS-E: http://humanspeakers.com/audi/timing2.htm
CIS-E III: http://humanspeakers.com/audi/timing3.htm
_*Vacuum diagrams:*_
CIS: http://humanspeakers.com/audi/vacuum-system.htm
CIS-E: http://humanspeakers.com/audi/vacuum-system-E.htm
CIS-E III: similar to CIS-E


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: CIS related bookmarks (NJRoadfan)*

Excellent!


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: CIS related bookmarks (flygliii)*

Link to a circa 1975 VW UK Self Study Program on K-Jetronic. Also includes some Audi Ur-quattro notes. It appears to be written for the beginner in mind and includes plenty of diagrams. An interesting read none the less.
http://www.t85q.com/Kjet1975.html


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: CIS related bookmarks (NJRoadfan)*

These are the only working links in this topic:

_Quote, originally posted by *NJRoadfan* »_Link to a circa 1975 VW UK Self Study Program on K-Jetronic. Also includes some Audi Ur-quattro notes. It appears to be written for the beginner in mind and includes plenty of diagrams. An interesting read none the less.
http://www.t85q.com/Kjet1975.html

*The Rusty Rabbit*
http://www.therustyrabbit.com/ 
This site has a bunch of videos where all the different components of CIS are explained, and how to diagnose a lot of the problems that occur in this system.
A more direct link to the videos mentioned above:
http://www.therustyrabbit.com/....html


----------



## teknikALLEN (Jul 14, 2010)

*How about an update by the original poster... many dead links.*

How about an update by the original poster... many dead links.


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

teknikALLEN said:


> How about an update by the original poster... many dead links.




dead links because yahoo killed geocities

there is geocities.ws which may someday contain the ancient websites we are looking for
until then attempt to find them on archive.org wayback machine


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

More CIS info at http://www.cabby-info.com/fuel.htm#CIS .



teknikALLEN said:


> How about an update by the original poster... many dead links.


Bad Habit Rabbit moved a few years ago when Geocities went away: http://www.mikegabriel.net/vw/badhabitrabbit/ . :beer:

Also, Rusty Rabbit has a good site, but some info is incorrect, namely the differences between CIS-basic, CIS-Lambda and CIS-E. I received an email from someone with an '89 Cabriolet saying, "My car has CIS-E; your site is wrong," and provided a link to one of Rusty's videos (and the person later revealed he was having fuel-related issues he was trying to troubleshoot). In that video Rusty says: "...except it's not the same as a CIS regular system. The CIS-E system has a new part installed in it called the frequency valve." :facepalm:


----------



## hippytrip (Nov 28, 2018)

*Boo*

None of the links work! Anyone care to fix that?


----------

